# N Scale layout painting question



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have an N scale layout which is a preformed layout. I wanted to know if anyone could suggest the best way to paint the mountains to make them look most realistic? I've seen a few videos of painting with different colors but none were done on a preform layout. Just wanna see if anyone can steer me in the right direction


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have a picture?
What are they made out of do you know?

I just experiment with colors with my Rock.

My Rock,(for my O table), Made from foam and plaster cloth and plaster,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314

I go to HD and get the sampler jars 8oz.
Look at the sample color strips and get what ever color you want. They are a primer and top coat combined.
Water based, easy cleanup.

BEHR Premium Plus Ultra 8 oz. sampler jars.


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Do you have a picture?
> What are they made out of do you know?
> 
> I just experiment with colors with my Rock.
> ...




I believe it's plastic but I'm not 100%


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Try dry brushing and a wash. If it's plastic/resin it should be just like weathering a model. Get some earthy tones and dry brush the high points, then make an India ink wash and apply. It should bring out and deepen the shadows, with the dry brushing highlighting the rocks it should look a lot more convincing.

Best of all these processes don't use much paint so a little can go a long way. And the same techniques you can use on your cars and locomotives to weather them.


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

Went with a technique and figured I would see what you guys thought. I'm in no way a painter and I'm pretty new to model railroading so keep that in mind ha


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

That looks great! What did you end up doing to achieve that?


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

I believe the technique is called speed brushing. You apply the base color and let it dry. Then you take a lighter of darker color which ever you choose for the color combination and only get a very minimal amount on the brush and go over the area with super fast strokes if that makes sense. This technique takes very little time but I think it looks pretty good


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it looks good too.:smilie_daumenpos:

Is it still wet in the picture? The lower right looks shiny.
Where is the same picture a before shot?
The other picture is of a different spot?

Did you get some paint from HD? 

That almost looks like the last piece I just added to my Rock. 

If you want you could add a few more shades of a similar color. Do what was suggested with a dry brush. Do you know what dry brush means?


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> I think it looks good too.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Is it still wet in the picture? The lower right looks shiny.
> Where is the same picture a before shot?
> ...


No I'm not familiar with dry brush...


----------



## RBPD207 (Mar 11, 2013)

If you're asking about the picture with the BNSF loco in it that is in fact a different part of the layout. It's an 8 foot long N scale layout


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of paint?

I guess dry brush is almost like your speed brushing.

What you could try is to add some darker paint to some of the deep crevices.
Try to pick the same sides of the rocks to do it on. That gives the illusion of shade.

But what you have looks good, are you going to try to add some more color? Maybe almost the same color but a darker or lighter shade?

What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I did the same thing on my mountains with a darker gray background. Added a little earth tone in spots and then covered with 50/50 glue mix and lightly spread some ground foam cover in different colors. I was quite impressed and so was my wife, normally she is my biggest critic always saying it still looks fake, but not this time. A mix of fine and course ground foam adds some additional 3D effect as well. I bought my paint at Hobby Lobby and bought the flat colors, they have a fancy name for the flat but just ask and they will help you out. I use all acrylic paints so easy water cleanup and paint thinning.


----------

